# ICD-10 and HIPAA 5010



## 007CPC (Mar 3, 2008)

Would anybody be willing to clarify the specifics regarding HIPAA 5010 and ICD-10 implementation? As berickson mentions in the other thread, we cannot implement ICD-10 until HIPAA 5010 is in place. I have somewhat of an understanding of HIPAA 4010 and 5010 but would like to hear other coders' candor regarding this topic.  

Thank you,

neuropathy


----------



## lfiore (Apr 14, 2008)

*Hipaa 5010 & Icd-10*

An excellent resource to the reason behind the prerequisite of HIPAA 5010 implementation prior to ICD-10 implementation can be found at : http://waysandmeans.house.gov/hearings.asp?formmode=view&id=4829 .

The December 6, 2007 issue of Health Data Management gives the timeline for implementation of HIPAA 5010, a prerequisite for ICD10, at the year 2014. And in another thread, someone referred to the possibility of ICD-10 never becoming implemented in the US as as “blowing by”. I hate to think of dollars spent over the years, planning for this implementation which I have been reading about for 12 years. That is hardly a "blow by". 

Those of you who are following this may be interested in viewing the comparison between the US ICD-10 and that of Australia and Canada @ 
http://www.bcbs.com/issues/healthit/background/icd-10-date.html . 

Linda Fiore, RN, CCM, CPC, CPUR
Retro Review Nurse/DRG Validator
MVP Health Care / New York
lfiore@nycap.rr.com


----------



## 007CPC (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank  you Linda


----------



## tblmt1966 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yesterday, I had someone verify my credential and to my surprise AAPC is showing that I have NOT taken the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam. I called AAPC and they confirmed that they do not show I took the exam. I explained to her I took the test on 12/17/2014 with time I signed on and when I finished. I was instructed to fax my certification to them. As of today when I check still does not show that I took and pass the exam. I suggest that if everyone that took the exam to check the credentials as well.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 14, 2015)

Please rest assured that we have not lost anyone's results. We do have a technical glitch that is making it not show up for you on the website. I promise we will get it resolved as soon as possible and we have been working around the clock since the problem was identified. I apologize for this additional stress, but I guarantee you that your results are not lost. Please give us a couple of days to fix the issue. If you have any additional concerns, please feel free to contact me directly at rhonda.buckholtz@aapc.com.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 16, 2015)

The issue has been resolved, thank you so much for your patience.


----------

